# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Μωρο σπουργιτι!

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το προηγουμενο Σαββατο (6-7-13) η μητερα μου ειδε κοντα στο σπιτι μας ενα μωρο σπουργιτι!
Το επιασα λοιπων και το εβαλα σε ενα κλουβακι (ας ξερω οτι τα σπυργιτια δεν κανει να φυλακιζωνται)
Το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι ειναι τοσο μικρο που ουτε να φαει μονο του μπορει ουτε να παιταξει(εχει ομως πουπουλα)
Εφτιαξα μια κρεμουλα με αθγο νερακι και φρυγανια και του την δινω!
Οταν αφηνουμε το κλουβακι εκτως σπιτιου ερχονται μερικες φορες οι γονεις και το ταϊζουν 
Αν το αφησο θα τα φανε οι γατες
Λογικα θα το κρατησω μεχρι να δηγουρεφτο οτι θα τρωει και θα πεταει μονο του
Εδω εχω ενα βιντεο που τρωει .Τις ποιο πελλες φορες το πιανω και το βγαζω εξω για να το ταισω αλλα τωρα το δοκιμασα μεσα και τρωει!
Θα ανεβασω και καλητερο βιντεο και πιο μεγαλο
Τωρα κοιματε.Οταν ξυπνησει και φοναξει παο και το ταϊζω και τρωει οως ειναι στο βιντεο
Τρωει περιπου 1 ml. την φορα (περιπου).

----------


## Efthimis98

Αφού έρχονται και οι γονείς και ταΐζουν τι το παιδεύεις με αυγοτροφές και άλλα !? Εγώ στο βίντεο βλέπω ένα πουλάκι που μπορεί να πετάξει . Είναι απλά μικρό και δεν έχει γυμνάσει τα φτερά του. Συνήθως μόλις φτάνουν σε μία ηλικία τα σπουργίτια αφήνουν την φωλιά και ακολουθούν τους γονείς για να τα ταΐζουν ...

Άστο να κάνει μερικές πτήσεις στο σπίτι, να δυναμώσει τα φτερά του, τάισε το και βάλε το έξω από το παράθυρο σου μέσα στο κλουβί. Άφησε την πόρτα του κλουβιού ανοικτή και μόλις έρθουν οι γονείς του θα πετάξει μαζί τους έξω....!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν πάλι δεν μπορεί να πετάξει, άφησε το μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά έξω π.χ σε κάποιο παράθυρο ή κάποιο μπαλκόνι που θα είναι ασφαλές το μικρό και θα έχουν πρόσβαση οι γονείς. Μετά από λίγες μέρες, δες στο σπίτι αν μπορεί πάλι να πετάξει, άστο κανένα τέταρτο να γυμνάσει τα φτερά του και μετά κάνε αυτό που σου είπα παραπάνω... ! Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να σωθεί το μικρό !

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα κανω οτι μου ειπες αλλα τα φτερακια του ειναι μικρα και δεν μπορει να πεταξει ψηλα!
Πεταει αλλα σε μικρο υψος.Και μολις το επιασα οι γονεις ηταν απο επανω του και προσπαθουσαν να το βαηθησουν .Αλλα ματαια αφου δεν μπορουν να το σηκωσουν!
το συγκεκριμενο πουλι ειναι πολυ ενεργητικο .Αν το αφησω στο σπιτι θα χωθει σε καμια γωνια και τρεχει απιστεφτα γρηγορα (στην αρρχη το εβαλα σε κουτα μεχρι να το βαλω στο κλουβι και  πεταξε πανω απο την κουτα και αρχησε να τρεχει)
Και δν μπορω αν το αφηνω με ανοιχτη πορτα γιατι εχει γατες εδω(μια φορα πηγε να επιτεθει στο μικρο και οι γονεις για να το βοηθησουν επιτεθηκαν στην γατα και η γατα εφηγε)
Τωρα παο να το ξαναταϊσω γιατι φοναζει.
και κατι ακομα .οι γονεις δεν ερχοονται τωρα πολυ συχνα και φοβαμε να το αφησω μονο του!
Τωρα που δεν εχω και αλλα πουλακια θα φροντισω τον/την μικρουλι/α για να βγει μια καλη ζωη !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Και εδω 2 φοτος !!(το πετυχα ακυνητο)

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε λίγες μέρες θα μπορεί να πετάξει. Φαίνεται να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο.
Βάλτο σε εξωτερικό χώρο, σε ανοιχτό σημείο και το συγκεκριμένο σημείο να μην έχει πρόσβαση από γάτες . ( π.χ παράθυρο ή κάπου ψιλά )
Όταν έρθουν οι γονείς θα το ταΐσουν, αλλά μπορείς να ταΐζεις κι εσύ από λίγο... οι γονείς θα ξέρουν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Φενετε μεγαλο στην φωτο αλλα πραγματικα εχει το μισο μεγεθος απο τους γονεις και εχει μεγαλωσει λιγο απο τοτε που το πηρα!!
Δυστιχος δεν υπαρχει σειμιο χωρις γατες!
Μολις παο να ανοιξω την πορτα ειναι ετοιμο να πεταχτει
ΟΙ γονεις χθες ειρθαν λιγο σημερα καθολου
Τωρα το εχω μετα που εχει δροσουλα και κοιματε
Σε κανα 30-40 λεπτα θα ξηπνηση και θα ζηταει τρωφη 
Το ταϊζω ετσι οπως το βιντεο
Θα προσπαθησω να το βγαλω στο σπιτι να κανει καμια πτηση αν μπορεσει και θα σας πω!!

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια  :Big Grin:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Λογικα ελπιζω αυτο το Σαββατο να μπορει να πεταξει!!
Θα δοκιμαζω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τάισε το εσύ αν δεν έρχονται πια οι γονείς. Βάλτο σε μικρό χώρο περιορισμένο χωρίς στενά σημεία πίσω από έπιπλα που θα μπορούσε να χωθεί και να σφηνώσει!
Βάλτου και μερικά σπόρια σε ένα καπάκι από γιαούρτι για να αρχίσει να ψιλό τσιμπάει!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον δεν έρχονται οι γονείς θα πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι τρέφετε σωστά, δηλ. μπορεί να φάει μόνο του. Αν αρχίσει να τρώει, τότε είσαι μια χαρά κομπλέ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενταξη θα τα ακολουθισω ολα βημα βημα!
Εχω παπαγαλινη κανει αν του βαλω?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το ταϊσα ξανα πριν λιγο  
Μου το ζηταει
Ξυπναει,φοναζει,το ταϊζω,κοιματε και μετα ξανα τα ιδια!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα θα ήταν τροφή για καναρίνια...
Ψάχνω ένα θέμα να βρω.... μόλις και αν το βρω θα στο επισυνάψω...  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Παναγιωτη μπορεις να κρεμασεις το κλουβι του σε ενα ψηλο σημειο και να το ταιζουν οι γονεις του, το μικρο ειναι θεμα ημερων να μπορει να πεταξει και μονο του. μην το κρατας μεσα στο σπιτι. 

Δες και αυτα. 

(1) Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών 
(2) Βρήκατε ένα νεοσσό;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά τα θέματα έψαχνα... μπράβο βρε Δημήτρη!  :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ωραια θεματα. Τωρα θα κατσω να τα διαβασω .Ευχαριστω!
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι σημερα οι γονεις δεν εχουν ερθει και χθες ειρθαν μονο 2 φορες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Στην αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω εχει μεσα νερο!<br>
ΝΑ του διινω και extra νερο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό δες από το 2ο άρθρο που παρέθεσε ο Δημήτρης.





> *Σπουργίτια και λοιπά σποροφάγα* Αυτά είναι τα πιο δύσκολα στο μεγάλωμα και συχνά πεθαίνουν αιφνίδια  χωρίς προφανή λόγο.. Στο εμπόριο κυκλοφορούν, στα μεγάλα pet shop,  σκευάσματα σε μορφή σκόνης που γίνονται κρέμα και με αυτά μπορεί κανείς  να ταΐσει το πουλάκι χρησιμοποιώντας σύριγγα. Το καλύτερο είναι να  βρεθεί το σκεύασμα για ανατροφή σποροφάγων (καναρίνια κλπ.) αλλά συνήθως  διατίθεται ένα αντίστοιχο για μωρά παπαγάλους (Exact κλπ). Εναλλακτική  τροφή το ασπράδι αυγού. Αποφεύγουμε την ξηρά τροφή για γάτες αν και  εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε, επειδή είναι μεγάλης  περιεκτικότητας σε πρωτεΐνη.
>  Όταν το μέγεθος και το σχήμα τους φτάσει να είναι παρόμοιο με των  ενηλίκων, τα απελευθερώνουμε σε μέρος που μαζεύονται πολλά σπουργίτια,  κατά προτίμησιν μακριά από γάτες…

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ενα θεμα λεει :
Αποφεύγουμε κλουβιά, γιατί εύκολα καταστρέφονται τα φτερά, προτιμούμε χαρτόκουτα και καλάθια.
Πραγματικα! Το ραμφακι και τα φτερα του χαλανε.
Αν το βαλω σε κουτα θα βγει εξω και ειναι επικηνδινο!!
Τι να κανω?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> Αυτό δες από το 2ο άρθρο που παρέθεσε ο Δημήτρης.


Το διαβασα το θεμα .
Το πουλακι φενεται μια χαρα!
Ειναι και δραστιριο και τρωει και μια χαρα ολα 
Τωρα κοιματε . Σε λιγο θα ξυπνησει και θα ζηταει τρωφη
Του δινω λιγο λιγο και μολις χωρτασει φευγει!

----------


## jk21

το πουλι εχει αναγκη και απο ασβεστιο .ελπιζω το αυγο να αρκει αν και λιγο επιπλεον ασπραδι σε σκονη θα βοηθουσε στην προχειρη κρεμα σου .αν αρχισει να τρωει αυγοτροφη να του κανεις μια με βρωμη ,αυγο και γαριδα για επιπλεον πρωτεινη 

πρεπει να τριψεις στη τροφη'-κρεμα  λιγο σουπιοκοκκαλο 

να βγαζεις το πουλι καθε μερα εξω να φωναζει τους γονεις του 

να παρεις την ΑΝΙΜΑ ειτε να το αναλαβει ειτε να σου δωσει οδηγιες για τη σωστη διαχειριση του και το ποτε θα το απελευθερωσεις  

ψαξε εκει κοντα που το βρηκες για τη φωλια του

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα τα κανω ολα !!
Το πουλι ειρθες στο σπιτι μου!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Σημερα η γιαιγα μου μου εφερε μια ψηλη κουτα!
Αυριο θα το βαλω σε αυτην να δω αν μπορει να βγει εκτος 
Αν μπορει θα το αφησω σε ασφαλες μεσος να ξεμουδιασει λιγο να δω ποσο πεταει
Θα του βαλω και τρωφη(σπορακια)!!
Θα σηνεχιζω να το ταιζω μεχρι να δω οτι τρωει μονο του

Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Εχω βαλει το μωρακι σε μια ψηλη κουτα και δν μπορει να γει εξω!"
Το εχω αφησει εξω με την κουτα(προσεκτικα) και καθετε!
Το ταϊσα ..εχει μαθει καπως.. Ηταν μεσα στο κλουβι και τα ταϊσα απο εξω.!!
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μαθει και να ερχετε απο το σπιτι μου?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα σκοπός σου είναι να μην το εξημερώσεις, σε σημείο που να θέλει μόνο εσένα και να πετάει επάνω σου. Θες να κάνεις ένα πουλάκι όσο το δυνατόν πιο άγριο, και μη εξομοιωμένοι με την ανθρώπινη παρουσία. Φαντάσου να πάρει με καλό μάτι τους ανθρώπους, και το απελευθερώσεις, τι θα γίνει; θα πηγαίνει σε όποιον άνθρωπο βρίσκει .. κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραίο για την ζωή του.... 
Να το βλέπεις όσο λιγότερο μπορείς!  :winky:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οχ!
Το πουλακι ομως τωρα αφου οι γονεις μπορει να ερθουν μια φορα την μερα και αν εξαρτατε απο μενα!!
Το ταϊσα και ανεβαζω βιντεο να δειτε τις διαφορες
Δεν προσπαθω να το εξημεροσω!!
Μονοτου μαθενει!
 :sad:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ωριστε το βιντεο!
Τωρα κοιματε παλι!

----------

